# BFP 11dpo! *SYMPTOMS ADDED*



## imagine13

So excited, shaking, scared, amazed and happy :happydance:

Got v faint BFP on a frer this morning but OH told me I was crazy. Nearly threw up again today (been feeling queasy sing 7dpo) so decided to test again and a very clear :bfp:

Will post other symptoms later.

I am on :cloud9:


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations to you :thumbup:


----------



## Tracybabydust

Congrats, just found out myself on wednesday night 13 dpo. Im still shaking but very thrilled. I cant stop talking to egg (egg is the name untill 12 week scan). I tell egg all about people and things even told egg about a centrifuge at work used to spin down samples!!! Im going crazy but love it. All the best to you both!:happydance:


----------



## imagine13

Thank you ladies! :happydance:


----------



## staceyg

congrats!! :D


----------



## hakunamatata

https://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l634/hakunamatata2012/congrats.gif


----------



## Eve

Congratulations! xx


----------



## imagine13

Thank you ladies!

Right, calmed down enough to write my symptoms down.

*as usual I got no + opk* luckily enough I get a massive temp dip on my chart so I can pinpoint it. FF wasn't great at identifying ovulation for me either.

1-4dpo Nothing out of the ordinary, the usual post ov water retention.
5dpo Bloating went, the waist was back. Slightly EWCM. BD'ed just in case!
6dpo Abundant creamy CM. OH said he felt like he was wearing a condom it was that disgustingly thick :blush:
7dpo More creamy CM. Massive temp dip. Slight pinkish stain in knickers but nothing when wiping (must have been implantation). BB's starting to re-inflate, though no bloating round the waist. Slight muzzy headache. Extremely watery mouth. Tried having a cig, mouth instantly filled with water and thought I was going to puke. Think I knew this was my month at this point. :happydance:
8-9dpo Same as above. Increased thirst. Don't seem to be peeing more though. Just smells like mans pee when I do and always looks like fmu *yuck*. Lots more waves of nausea with mouth filling with saliva. Hungry but don't know what I fancy to eat. Feeling a bit spaced out. Burnt myself whilst cooking. Tested 9dpo (twice lol!) BFN. Getting out of car feel a 'ripping' sensation in my womb. Felt like the inside of my womb had been velcro-ed together and by getting up I tore it apart. 
10dpo Symptoms disappear. Feeling energetic. Watery CM. Think it's all in my head and am not PG. Major disappointment sets in. Try to have a glass of wine in the evening after another BFN and can't get past first sip. Hmm, maybe I'm not out.
11dpo Very faintest of faint lines on a frer in am. Is it there....isn't it? Wave it at OH, get him to scrutinise. He thinks BFN. Get all disappointed. Mid morning while working BB's start to ache on the side. Ravenously hungry. Eat/scoff bacon butty and it very nearly comes straight back up when I am talking to clients. Excessive creamy CM. Extreme thirst. 2pm take another frer. Almost instant line. :happydance: Spend all afternoon feeling spaced, hyper and excited. Cannot wait to get home and tell OH.

Biggest symptoms were the nausea with my mouth filling with saliva which put me off smoking and drinking (amazing how your body rejects the bad stuff!) and the abundant creamy cm. Pains felt unlike af and more like expansion/ripping in my womb. 

Hope this helps those on the way to their bfp!


----------



## dreamer1978

Congratulations:) Happy and healthy nine months:)


----------



## Hena

I already congratulated you on another thread, but CONGRATS again! :yipee: thanks for sharing the symptoms, dh and I are now pouring over them to see what I have :winkwink:

All the best to you, dh and your :baby:


----------



## imagine13

Thanks Hena. Hope you are joining me soon! Good luck x


----------



## odd_socks

*congrats *


----------



## teal

Congrats! xx


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :D
x


----------



## LunaBean

Congrats!


----------



## Feb4th2011

imagine13 said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Right, calmed down enough to write my symptoms down.
> 
> *as usual I got no + opk* luckily enough I get a massive temp dip on my chart so I can pinpoint it. FF wasn't great at identifying ovulation for me either.
> 
> 1-4dpo Nothing out of the ordinary, the usual post ov water retention.
> 5dpo Bloating went, the waist was back. Slightly EWCM. BD'ed just in case!
> 6dpo Abundant creamy CM. OH said he felt like he was wearing a condom it was that disgustingly thick :blush:
> 7dpo More creamy CM. Massive temp dip. Slight pinkish stain in knickers but nothing when wiping (must have been implantation). BB's starting to re-inflate, though no bloating round the waist. Slight muzzy headache. Extremely watery mouth. Tried having a cig, mouth instantly filled with water and thought I was going to puke. Think I knew this was my month at this point. :happydance:
> 8-9dpo Same as above. Increased thirst. Don't seem to be peeing more though. Just smells like mans pee when I do and always looks like fmu *yuck*. Lots more waves of nausea with mouth filling with saliva. Hungry but don't know what I fancy to eat. Feeling a bit spaced out. Burnt myself whilst cooking. Tested 9dpo (twice lol!) BFN. Getting out of car feel a 'ripping' sensation in my womb. Felt like the inside of my womb had been velcro-ed together and by getting up I tore it apart.
> 10dpo Symptoms disappear. Feeling energetic. Watery CM. Think it's all in my head and am not PG. Major disappointment sets in. Try to have a glass of wine in the evening after another BFN and can't get past first sip. Hmm, maybe I'm not out.
> 11dpo Very faintest of faint lines on a frer in am. Is it there....isn't it? Wave it at OH, get him to scrutinise. He thinks BFN. Get all disappointed. Mid morning while working BB's start to ache on the side. Ravenously hungry. Eat/scoff bacon butty and it very nearly comes straight back up when I am talking to clients. Excessive creamy CM. Extreme thirst. 2pm take another frer. Almost instant line. :happydance: Spend all afternoon feeling spaced, hyper and excited. Cannot wait to get home and tell OH.
> 
> Biggest symptoms were the nausea with my mouth filling with saliva which put me off smoking and drinking (amazing how your body rejects the bad stuff!) and the abundant creamy cm. Pains felt unlike af and more like expansion/ripping in my womb.
> 
> Hope this helps those on the way to their bfp!

Congratulations!!!!! You must be on :cloud9: Can I ask what OPK you were using??


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## imagine13

Thank you ladies!


----------



## imagine13

Feb4th2011 said:


> Congratulations!!!!! You must be on :cloud9: Can I ask what OPK you were using??

Just cheapies from Amazon :thumbup: Totally rubbish and didn't work for me....but hey....something to pee on !:blush: If I hadn't charted I would have convinced myself I wasn't ov'ing.


----------



## Agiboma

congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## v2007

Congratulations. 

:bfp:

V xxx


----------



## LilLeafyLea

Congrats again Imagine! I'm so happy for you! I laughed so much at your excitement at getting vom in your mouth on Rj84's post (hi Hena!). Well done and thank you so much for listing your symptoms - impressively descriptive and great obsession material I have to say! H&H 9months to you xxx


----------



## imagine13

Thank you LilyLeafTea!

Hope you get your :bfp: really soon :dust:


----------

